# Wow Santa was really good to me



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

My wonderful wife of 32 years has just completly threw me for a loop. I was asked to feed her horse for her this morning and what do I find in the hay barn. A blue plastic case with a brand spanking new Rock River Elite with a eotech sight. She knew I was looking but what a jaw dropper. My local dealer was in on it. I guess thats why the ones I was looking at were always spoken for.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

banjar said:


> My wonderful wife of 32 years has just completly threw me for a loop. I was asked to feed her horse for her this morning and what do I find in the hay barn. A blue plastic case with a brand spanking new Rock River Elite with a eotech sight. She knew I was looking but what a jaw dropper. My local dealer was in on it. I guess thats why the ones I was looking at were always spoken for.


Congrats and sweet.

I would like one as well.

Pics are in order sir.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

wow!!! comgrats on the new toy sir, iv never shot one of those but have heard nothing but good things

merry christmas
knox


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Congratulations, I wish my wife would buy me things for my guns.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

YOu are a lucky man.


----------

